# Cardinal shrimp/Sulawesi biotope



## TOO (25 Sep 2013)

Hi all,



Sorry for the poor video quality, but although this is utterly plantless I thought this set-up might be of interest for some here on UKAPS. The tank is 75x30x20 optiwhite. Set-up is just a lot of selected beach stones scattered and only slightly scaped  over the surface. Temperature is high as required for these shrimp, around 28 degrees. The water is just tap. This group have been accustomed over some generations to the water here in Aarhus, Denmark (hard and alkaline), so no additions of any salts.

I started out with 10 shrimp in May and now there is 50+. I am beginning to sell some so it does not get overcrowded. I change 20% of water every 2-3 weeks and feed maybe once a week with fish and shrimp food made into powder. What is peculiar about these shrimp is that they never actively seek food, they just move around sifting through whatever microfauna and flora is on the stones and in the substrate. I also sometimes add some dead leaves to aid the development of micro fauna and flora. As you can see the shrimp are extremely bold, they don't even hide when I do water change. In the beginning they used only the back third of the tank, but now they seem to be all over.

I hope you enjoy it.

Thomas


----------



## Lindy (25 Sep 2013)

I would have liked to have seen close up on the shrimp!


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

Hello Too, 

Like how simple you kept your tank, it all to easy to add loads of plants that end up upsetting the balance in tank, i asuming this is low tech tank. It's my ultimate to keep cardinal shrimp, am starting my first shrimp nano. As I never keep shrimp only was planning on starting on a simpler breed, also read that these shrimp perfer fully cycled tanks so shouldn't be introduced into newly setup tanks.

I live Manchester uk, so water here is soft so would need to add salts. 

You seem to have been very successful, is any advice you could offer regards keeping these shrimps?

Cheers in advance steveo


----------



## Michael W (19 Oct 2013)

I don't have first hand experience with Cardinal/Sulawesi shrimps but they are very difficult from what I have read and you must be on top of your water parameters. Although I can't give some first hand experience here is a site which does profiles on shrimp species including Cardinals/Sulawesi  Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more. you will find some online retailers such as our forum sponsor Freshwater shrimps will sell some but they are the only shrimps that they have which are not up for delivery and is collection only  Sulawesi Shrimp - Indonesia - Aquarium shrimps plants aquascaping London if you click on the specific shrimp you will also find a profile on how to keep them.


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

Michael W said:


> I don't have first hand experience with Cardinal/Sulawesi shrimps but they are very difficult from what I have read and you must be on top of your water parameters. Although I can't give some first hand experience here is a site which does profiles on shrimp species including Cardinals/Sulawesi Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more. you will find some online retailers such as our forum sponsor Freshwater shrimps will sell some but they are the only shrimps that they have which are not up for delivery and is collection only Sulawesi Shrimp - Indonesia - Aquarium shrimps plants aquascaping London if you click on the specific shrimp you will also find a profile on how to keep them.


 
Hello Micheal, thxs for information and links you have provided will check them out...


----------



## basil (19 Oct 2013)

Drop madlan on the forum a note. He's very experienced in keeping / breeding Sulawesi


----------



## TOO (7 May 2014)

This tank is still running, lots of shrimp being sold off to not overcrowd. Planning to get some Caridina spinata and hope they will thrive in the water, which is PH 7.8, but high GH, around 14 (higher than what is usually recommended). I love the patina on the rocks after one year.


----------



## justissaayman (9 May 2014)

Do you just keep them in very hard water or do you actually add salt for extra gravity?


----------

